# My killifish



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a couple of photos of my killifish. I apologize for the dirty glass. There are spots all over it because I add Equilibrium to the water, slosh it all over the place, and never wipe the tank...

These killifish are aphyosemion primigenium 88-10. They are friendly and curious and they eat all day long. There are some fry in the tank of many different sizes but I don't think that I can capture them in a photo yet. Some of the fry are big enough to eat bloodworms.

One photo is of a female, and one is of a male.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Actually, one of the fry is in the photo of the female killi, but the fry is almost invisible.


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Very pretty killifish indeed. That male has got some really bright colors.


----------



## kemi (Apr 26, 2010)

pretty colors. I love the killis, especially when they are dancing.

too bad you can't keep different killis in a tank, I would be up for a swap


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Kemi and Dustman!
I keep hearing that killies can be kept in a community tank, but these killies are so quiet that I can't really picture them in a tank with some rambunctious endlers or rasboras, let alone anything bigger. 

I think that they like live food and they'd be happier if I'd come through for them with something that they could chase around the tank. They love bloodworms, but only when they are falling from the dropper. Once the bloodworm snags on a leaf, it just sits there. I vacuum out the leftover bloodworms after ever meal, as best as I can.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The filter must be fry/shrimplet safe if I remember correctly. If so, live daphnia will live in a tank until they are eaten. Canadian Aquatics (mykiss) almost always has this live food for sale.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Stuart! My filter is fry safe these days.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Actually, one of the fry is in the photo of the female killi, but the fry is almost invisible.


It is like playing Where's waldo?! I can't see the little guy.

Lovely Killies


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Seen these Killifish in person and they seem very happy! and she has ALOT of fry! The intank method is working well! Her has lots and lots of plant cover to make them feel safe and sound...


----------

